# My personal WEB



## onslaught (Aug 27, 2006)

If you're not too busy and have time to spare, please visit my site. It's http://www.geocities.com/rldevesa

Thank you and enjoy.


----------



## onslaught (Sep 8, 2006)

Just added new pictures from my trip to Hawaii. If you have time please visit.

Thanks and enjoy...

http://www.geocities.com/rldevesa/web/photo_hawaii.htm


----------



## onslaught (Sep 22, 2006)

New pictures added. Safari West

http://www.geocities.com/rldevesa/web/photo_safari_west.htm

Feel free to browse and if you would like to comment please do.

enjoy and have fun.


----------



## onslaught (Oct 21, 2006)

Just added new pictures:

http://www.geocities.com/rldevesa/web/photo_grapes.htm

Got them before harvest time.

enjoy.....


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 21, 2006)

Some good colourful shots mate, I especially like the butterfly ones.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## onslaught (Nov 16, 2006)

New photos ready to view at......

http://www.geocities.com/rldevesa/web/photo_bodega_bay.htm

enjoy


----------



## onslaught (Jan 20, 2007)

New pics......

http://www.geocities.com/rldevesa/web/photo_disney.htm

If you have time please visit.

enjoy


----------

